# lalo



## Lalo Perez (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a ww2 buff. I'm always looking for something new about ww2. Just so i came across this web site. I'll check it out wiyh in the next few days. I'll let u know what i think. Thank you. yours truly Lalo


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't want no s on mine!



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2009)

welcome


----------



## seesul (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the hell.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2009)

G'day mate! Welcome...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 21, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the hell.



Don't mind Wurger....its supposed to read "Welcome to The Hell"  

Welcome aboard! Warped senses of humor always welcome!


----------



## marek (Apr 21, 2009)

Greatings from Finland. Welcome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

